

How to Grow, Part 1: Pick a Goal - ivankirigin
http://blog.kirigin.com/pick-a-goal

======
gustaf
This is great. At Airbnb we usually track one metrics and have a drag-metric
to control for quality. Often people over-optimize to a local maxima only to
find out that they just pushed the conversion drop to another part in the
flow. For every volume metrics we have a quality metric

~~~
ivankirigin
Fascinating. Can you give an example?

------
mgalpert
You need to have something worth growing before you spend energy on growth. I
treat this as step 0

~~~
ivankirigin
I agree. How do you measure it? Picking that metric is what you need to do
right at the start.

You can't just spend the months or years before product market fit without a
lighthouse to guide your efforts.

